# Best Practice für (Siemens)-Programmiertools



## IoT

Hallo Zusammen,
wir alle kennen ja leider die immer schneller wachsende Anzahl an Konfigurations- und Programmiertools. Alleine im Hause Siemens gibt es von Step7 nach TIA (V10.5 bis 17) mit Simotion und Safety schon eine Bandbreite. Diverse Hot-Fixe, HSP's usw. kommen hinzu. Zudem gibt es für Scanner, Umrichter, RFID-Lesegeräte usw. weitere Software die Teilweise leider nicht kompatibel ist (Java, .net, usw.). Alles im Allem leider im "Instandhalter-Alltag" nicht gerade einfach zu handhaben. Für jede Sondermaschine eine VM Vorhalten war bisher die Lösung... aber auch das muss man erstmal durchhalten.

Habt Ihr euch vielleicht schon mit "App-V für Windows" beschäftigt? Am Ende hört sich das von der Theorie schon gut an...(hier aus Auszug von der Parallels-Homepage).

_"Die Trennungs- und Isolationsfunktionen von Microsoft App-V reduzieren die Notwendigkeit, Anwendungskonflikte auf Betriebssystemebene zu beheben. Microsoft App-V-Anwendungen sind eigenständige ausführbare Dateien, d. h. es ist keine lokale Installation auf den Hosts erforderlich."_






						Integration von Parallels RAS und Microsoft App-V
					

App-V ermöglicht es Administratoren, Anwendungen als Services über eine einzige Glasscheibe per Fernzugriff bereitzustellen, zu aktualisieren und zu unterstützen. Weiterlesen.




					www.parallels.com
				




Hier noch ein paar Infos von Microsoft:








						Erste Schritte mit App-V (Windows 10/11) - Windows Application Management
					

Erste Schritte mit Microsoft Application Virtualization (App-V) für Windows 10/11. App-V für Windows-Clientgeräte stellt Win32-Anwendungen als virtuelle Anwendungen an Benutzer bereit.



					docs.microsoft.com
				




Für einen kleinen Betrieb ist dies sicher nichts... aber bei einem großen Betrieb mit >20 Automatisierer kann dies schon spannend werden. Oder gibt es langfristig die  "Pay per Use" Möglichkeit? (Software + Lizenz natürlich).

Wie handhabt Ihr dies Thema?

Viele Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Ich kannte diese Funktion bis jetzt nicht.

Erstes Problem ist für mich, dass es ja nur ein W10 zur Verfügung stellt und eine Großzahl der älteren Software und auch diverse TIA Versionen nicht für W10 freigegeben sind.

Wir nutzen VM Ware


----------



## Blockmove

APP-V:

Naja halt auch eine Form von Software as a Service.
Im Automatisierungsumfeld halte ich wenig bis gar nix davon.
Ich bin da gerne Herr über mein System.
Für Standardapplikationen oder vielleicht auch CAD nicht schlecht


----------



## adiemus84

Ich glaube ja nicht, das die Anwendungen die in der Automatisierung eingesetzt werden dazu kompatibel sind.

Andererseits ist es bis heute fast unmöglich Software per Verteilung zu installieren/warten. Man ist da halt immer noch Turnschuhadministrator wie vor 25 Jahren.


----------



## JanP

Das ist aktuell auch ein riesen Thema bei uns! Das TIA Portal bekommt einfach zu häufig Updates und die strikte Bindung an die jeweilige Version (z.B. bei Anlagen anderer Hersteller im Feld) ist, gelinde gesagt, riesen großer Mist!

Würde gerne mal hören wie ihr die unterschiedlichen TIA, STEP7, STEP 5, MicroWin, FU Tools etc. unter einen Hut bekommt. Das Thema wird, finde ich, immer komplexer und zeit intensiver. 

Freue mich mit euch über Lösungen zu sprechen  Gruß Jan


----------



## adiemus84

Wie oben schon angeschnitten hat die Automatisierungsbranche die Entwicklungen der letzten 25 Jahre bzgl. technischen Fortschrittes in der Softwareentwicklung schlicht und ergreifend verpennt.

Welche Software bietet Ansible Support? Container? Webtechniken? Von GitOps brauchen wir hier mal gar nicht zu reden. Oder auch ganz einfach Portable Software. Stattdessen überall Gigabyte große Setup-Dateien.

Cloud Computing. Auch ein neues Buzzword. Wenn du das dann on Premises einsetzen willst, siehts schon wieder mau aus.

Jeder Drecks Sensor muss inzwischen parametriert werden. IO-Link, einer der Trends ist doch auch nur Uralttechnik von vor 40 Jahren mit einem neuen Namen.

Nun aber zur eigentlichen Frage. Ich arbeite nicht als Dienstleister für verschiedene Firmen, sondern bin in der Instandhaltung.

Hier gibt es sog. Servicestationen. Auf Siemens ES genannt. Da ist die Software nativ installiert, die am öftesten benötigt wird. Für die Spezialsachen bspw. S7-T gibt es VMs. Somit befinden sich auf jeder ES nur ca. 1-2 VMs. Die meisten Anwender kommen mit der VM somit fast nicht in Berührung.

FU-Tools sind bis jetzt relativ unproblematisch. Step 5 brauche ich nicht mehr. Hier gibt es IBH-Softec was ziemlich unkompliziert ist. Für alte Flash gibt es noch ein PG. IO-Link wird nicht eingesetzt.

Es gilt das Prinzip der Einfachheit.

TIA habe ich jetzt entschieden, dass wir uns nicht mehr melken lassen. Die nächsten 10 Jahre wird hier nichts mehr aktualisiert. Falls ein Lieferant die Version nicht mehr hat, bekommt er entweder eine VM oder ich schicke ihm Leihweise ein Notebook zu, wo alles drauf ist was er braucht.

Es wird also versucht über so gut wie alle Anlagen die gleiche Soft- und Hardware einzusetzen und Aktualisierungen vorher genau zu evaluieren, ob sie notwendig sind oder nicht. Spart auf Dauer viel Zeit, Geld und Nerven.


----------



## ducati

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Wie oben schon angeschnitten hat die Automatisierungsbranche die Entwicklungen der letzten 25 Jahre bzgl. technischen Fortschrittes in der Softwareentwicklung schlicht und ergreifend verpennt.
> 
> Welche Software bietet Ansible Support? Container? Webtechniken? Von GitOps brauchen wir hier mal gar nicht zu reden. Oder auch ganz einfach Portable Software. Stattdessen überall Gigabyte große Setup-Dateien.
> 
> Cloud Computing. Auch ein neues Buzzword. Wenn du das dann on Premises einsetzen willst, siehts schon wieder mau aus.


ich stimme Dir ja zu, aber bei diesen Punkten weiss ich nicht, ob ich den Fortschritt der Softwareentwicklung auch in der Automatisierung haben will. Eigentlich läuft mit Step7 5.x noch alles super, mit TIA kam das ganze Kuddelmuddel. 

Deinen ganzen Buzzwords hab ich noch nie gehört, und bin da ziemlich skeptisch, dass diese etwas verbessern würden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Die einen sagen "Uralttechnik", die anderen "bewährte Technik".

Da viele Anlagen ja >25 Jahre laufen, würde ich da jetzt nicht Technik verbauen, die es erst seit 6 Monaten gibt.


----------



## Ralle

Bei Siemens haben sich die Marketing-Leute auf ganzer Breite durchgesetzt, d.h. der Geldbeutel hat über den gesunden Menschenverstand gesiegt. Das Ergebnis haben wir jetzt leider jedes Jahr in Form einer noch langsameren, resourcenfressenden, mit Gimmicks, die keiner wollte überladenen, aber mit fehlerhaften Funktionen glänzenden neuen Version. Das ist die neue Welt. Ich warte noch auf die App-In-Käufe. Wenn du irgendweine Funktion nutzen willst, popt ein Fenster auf "Das können sie für .... Punkte auf ihrer Siemens-Card kaufen!".  Hoffentlich bringe ich Heinis jetzt nicht auf eine neue Idee...


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist die neue Welt. Ich warte noch auf die App-In-Käufe. Wenn du irgendweine Funktion nutzen willst,


Wieso wartest du da drauf, das gibt es schon bei WinCC Unified
kannst du hier bestellen, das sind App's die parallel zur Runtime laufen.


----------



## adiemus84

ducati schrieb:


> Eigentlich läuft mit Step7 5.x noch alles super, mit TIA kam das ganze Kuddelmuddel.



Zu Step7 Zeiten war das alles noch einfacher. Das ist richtig.

Nehmen wir mal an, du hast 5 Rechner und möchtest auf diesen Step7 installieren. Jetzt läufst du von PC zu PC und installierst die Software.

Man könnte sich aber auch eine kurze Ansible Beschreibung für die Rechner erstellen. Der Benutzer startet den PC neu und Step7 ist drauf. 

Jetzt fährst du zu Kunde A und aktivierst die Softwarekonfiguration. Startest deinen Rechner neu und alles ist erledigt. Der Rechner hat jetzt genau die Konfiguration, die du für den Kunden benötigst.

So die Theorie.


----------



## adiemus84

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die App-In-Käufe. Wenn du irgendweine Funktion nutzen willst, popt ein Fenster auf



In-App Käufe gibt es auch bei SEWs MoviSuite. Und auch im Support-Portal von Siemens erscheint immer öfters der Hinweis, dass der Support evtl. kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## adiemus84

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die einen sagen "Uralttechnik", die anderen "bewährte Technik".



Gegen ausgereifte Technik hab ich in keinster weise etwas. Nur wird einem das halt als neues hippes Zeug verkauft, was nicht richtig ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Gegen ausgereifte Technik hab ich in keinster weise etwas. Nur wird einem das halt als neues hippes Zeug verkauft, was nicht richtig ist.


Naja, was soll denn ein Vertreter sagen. "Wir haben hier etwas ganz altes, wollen sie das kaufen?"

Außerdem, IO-Link ist doch auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Markt.


----------



## ducati

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Man könnte sich aber auch eine kurze Ansible Beschreibung für die Rechner erstellen. Der Benutzer startet den PC neu und Step7 ist drauf.


zu viel Startrek geguggt? 

nach dem Motto, ich leg die CD mit der KI ein, und schwups, die Anlage ist fertig in Betrieb genommen


----------



## JanP

Würdet ihr denn TIA V13.1 bis V17 nativ auf einem Rechner installieren oder mit VM's arbeiten? 

Bisher habe ich eine VM mit Windows XP, darauf läuft STEP5, STEP7 MicroWin, STEP7 5.4 und TIA V10.5.
Zusätzlich habe ich eine Windows 7 VM mit TIA V11, TIA V12 und 1-2 Tools die Windows 7 halt brauchen. 
TIA V13.1 bis V17 laufen zusammen mit vielen Tools (SEW, Danfoss, Bosch etc.) nativ auf meinem Windows 10.

Gerne mal euere Meinung dazu!


----------



## ducati

JanP schrieb:


> Würdet ihr denn TIA V13.1 bis V17 nativ auf einem Rechner installieren oder mit VM's arbeiten?


Auf jeden Fall für jede TIA-Version eine eigene VM! Und TIA V13.1 gibts nicht...

Auf meinem Laptop läuft nur Step7 5.6 unter Win10, aber auch nur zum schauen, da wir 5.5 produktiv nutzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

JanP schrieb:


> Würdet ihr denn TIA V13.1 bis V17 nativ auf einem Rechner installieren oder mit VM's arbeiten?


Das ist nicht möglich, da die Betriebssystemfreigaben der einzelnen TIA Versionen dies gar nicht zulassen.


----------



## adiemus84

> nach dem Motto, ich leg die CD mit der KI ein, und schwups, die Anlage ist fertig in Betrieb genommen



Eine S7-1500 hat doch gar kein CD-Laufwerk mehr. Da brauchst schon eine Memory Card. Und eine coole HoloLens, dann kannst die IBN von Zuhause aus machen. So wie von Siemens auf der SPS-Messe vor 3 Jahren gezeigt.


----------



## Ralle

adiemus84 schrieb:


> TIA haben wir
> 
> 
> Eine S7-1500 hat doch gar kein CD-Laufwerk mehr. Da brauchst schon eine Memory Card. Und eine coole HoloLens, dann kannst die IBN von Zuhause aus machen. So wie von Siemens auf der SPS-Messe vor 3 Jahren gezeigt.


Es ist ja die eine Sache, Visionen zu haben. Alles gut. Aber einen geilen Autositz zu konstruieren und dem Kunden zu verkaufen, dabei aber zu verschweigen, dass am ebenfslls verkauften Auto keine Räder montiert werden können, das ist eben die Praxis dieser "Visionäre"!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Ralle schrieb:


> Es ist ja die eine Sache, Visionen zu haben.


>> Wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen <<
Helmut Schmidt


----------



## adiemus84

JanP schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich eine VM mit Windows XP, darauf läuft STEP5, STEP7 MicroWin, STEP7 5.4 und TIA V10.5.
> Zusätzlich habe ich eine Windows 7 VM mit TIA V11, TIA V12 und 1-2 Tools die Windows 7 halt brauchen.
> TIA V13.1 bis V17 laufen zusammen mit vielen Tools (SEW, Danfoss, Bosch etc.) nativ auf meinem Windows 10.



Die Konfiguration hört sich so doch ganz gut an. Bei V13.2 - V17 nativ hätte ich bedenken. Vor allem wenn es dann richtung HMI/SCADA geht. Hier würde ich wie ducati für jede Version eine VM machen.

Falls der Rechner mal ersetzt werden muss, sind die VMs auch schneller importiert als die ganzen Versionen wieder installiert.


----------



## JanP

Also würde ich jetzt meine TIA Versionen in verschiedene VM's aufteilen.

Wie handhabt ihr die Lizenzen und wie teilt ihr die angesprochenen Tools auf?

Edit:
Wie siehts bei euch dann mit Speicherplatz und RAM aus? Im Betrieb steht eine neue Workstation mit 32gb Ram & i7, aber für unterwegs habe ich ein DELL Precision (ähnlich XPS15) mit 16gb Ram und 512gb M.2 SSD. 

Irgendwie ist das alles sehr unschön gelöst seitens Siemens 🤮


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Ralle schrieb:


> Es ist ja die eine Sache, Visionen zu haben. Alles gut. Aber einen geilen Autositz zu konstruieren und dem Kunden zu verkaufen, dabei aber zu verschweigen, dass am ebenfslls verkauften Auto keine Räder montiert werden können, das ist eben die Praxis dieser "Visionäre"!


Bei uns auf dem Land heißt das:
"Eine Melkmaschine verkaufen und dafür die Kühe in Zahlung nehmen"


----------



## ducati

JanP schrieb:


> Also würde ich jetzt meine TIA Versionen in verschiedene VM's aufteilen.
> 
> Wie handhabt ihr die Lizenzen und wie teilt ihr die angesprochenen Tools auf?


muss man halt creativ sein.


JanP schrieb:


> für unterwegs habe ich ein DELL Precision (ähnlich XPS15) mit 16gb Ram und 512gb M.2 SSD.


RAM reicht zur Not, Festplatte ist zu klein... Hab bei mir das CD-Laufwerk gegen ne SSD getauscht.


----------



## adiemus84

JanP schrieb:


> Also würde ich jetzt meine TIA Versionen in verschiedene VM's aufteilen.
> 
> Wie handhabt ihr die Lizenzen und wie teilt ihr die angesprochenen Tools auf?
> 
> Edit:
> Wie siehts bei euch dann mit Speicherplatz und RAM aus? Im Betrieb steht eine neue Workstation mit 32gb Ram & i7, aber für unterwegs habe ich ein DELL Precision (ähnlich XPS15) mit 16gb Ram und 512gb M.2 SSD.



Lizenzen liegen auf dem Host.

Kaufe dir eine oder mehrere externe SSD. Dank USB 3.0/3.1/3.2 sind die alle schnell genug. Ich nehme hier immer gerne das Inateck Gehäuse für 10€.

32 GB RAM ist manchmal schon knapp.


----------



## JanP

Okay ich habe eine Samsung 1TB SSD mit USB-C, das sollte also passen. Ein Upgrade auf 32gb sollte ich auch hinbekommen. 

Wie funktioniert das mit den Lizenzen? Gibt es dafür eine "Anleitung"?


----------



## adiemus84

Anleitung glaube ich brauchst nicht.

Du installierst den ALM auf Host und Gast. 

Beim Host-ALM erlaubst du das Belegen von Remote. Findest in den Einstellungen.

Beim Gast-ALM verbindest dich mit der IP des Hosts. Dazu rechte Maustaste --> Rechner verbinden. Den kannst dann auch dauerhaft in die Suchliste mit aufnehmen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

JanP schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wie siehts bei euch dann mit Speicherplatz und RAM aus? Im Betrieb steht eine neue Workstation mit 32gb Ram & i7, aber für unterwegs habe ich ein DELL Precision (ähnlich XPS15) mit 16gb Ram und 512gb M.2 SSD.


Bei VM Ware kommst du mit den 512GB schnell an deine Grenzen. Bei mir hat jede W10 VM mit TIA drin um die 40GB.
Ich habe mir auch eine zweite SSD eingebaut, nur für die VM´s ( 1TB SSD ). Die kosten ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## ducati

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Kaufe dir eine oder mehrere externe SSD.


ich bin kein Freund von externen Festplatten für die VMs... Schon zu häufig passiert, dass die mal ausversehn im laufenden Betrieb abgezoogen wurde. Vor allem auf der Baustelle...
Nen Kollege hat mal 2 Wochen Arbeit verloren, weil das Projekt dabei defekt gegangen ist und er keine Sicherung gemacht hatte...


----------



## JanP

Ist das alles ein wiggel


----------



## JanP

Wir sind Dienstleister im Sondermaschinenbau und kommen mit allen Fabrikaten in Kontakt. Der Berg an Software ist schon schwierig zu verwalten, aber Siemens setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf! 

Wenn die Herren tatsächlich mal eine Verbesserung in V18 schaffen wollen, wäre eine Abwärtskompatibilität eine Wohltat. Die Ankündigung von Windows 11 und damit einhergehen das Support-Ende von Windows 10 in 2025 macht mir dahin gehend jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen


----------



## adiemus84

Warten wir mal ab was Windows 11 bringt. Bis jetzt hat sich da ja nur die Oberfläche geändert. Der Untergrund ist ziemlich gleich geblieben.


----------



## JanP

Recht hast du wahrscheinlich! 

Bin nur aktuell auf einem kleinen Wut-Trip was Siemens TIA und Windows angeht 
Denke das legt sich in 1-2 Tagen wieder


----------



## Ralle

JanP schrieb:


> Recht hast du wahrscheinlich!
> 
> Bin nur aktuell auf einem kleinen Wut-Trip was Siemens TIA und Windows angeht
> Denke das legt sich in 1-2 Tagen wieder


Dachte ich auch, wird aber wohl nie mehr werden. Für mich ist Siemens praktisch totgeritten, ich machs noch, wiel ich es kann und weil viele Kunden darauf bestehen. Warum soll ich meine Erfahtungen wegwerfen. Mein Vertrauen in die ist aber bei NIL. Zu empfehlen sind die schon lange nicht mehr. Allerdings hab ich, ehrlicher Weise, derzeit keine bessere Alternative, auch wegen der Kundenwünsche und dem Mangel an Zeit.

Mit Win11 bin ich eher skeptisch. Da muß MS nur ein ganz klein wenig an den Innereien zerren, schon bricht die Siemenswelt zusammen. Ist doch schon mit Major-Updates von Win10 manchmal so. Da läuft dann das nicht und jenes nicht...

Insgesamt werden wir wohl alle den schnellen Software-Tod sterben. Schaut euch doch um, wo bekommt man fehlerfrei Software??? MS, Apple, Google, SAP, Siemens ... NIRGENDWO, es wird immer schlimmer. Die entwickeln alle nur noch für den schnellen Dollar. Um so schlimmer in der Industrie und um so besser für uns Programmierer, die gelernt haben, solange rumzupröbeln, bis es dann doch funktioniert


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Für diese ganzen Tools habe ich mir ein gebrauchtes Toughbook von Panasonic gekauft. 
Beispiel
Da man ja manchmal direkt an die Geräte dran muss ist mir mein "normales" Laptop dazu zu schade. Außerdem gibt weniger Stress mit der speziellen Siemens-Software


----------



## Fisch1993

ducati schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall für jede TIA-Version eine eigene VM! Und TIA V13.1 gibts nicht...
> 
> Auf meinem Laptop läuft nur Step7 5.6 unter Win10, aber auch nur zum schauen, da wir 5.5 produktiv nutzen.


Warum für jede TIA Version eine eigene VM? Habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Wir haben eine Win 7 VM auf der die TIA Versionen parallel installiert sind. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## Fisch1993

JanP schrieb:


> Wir sind Dienstleister im Sondermaschinenbau und kommen mit allen Fabrikaten in Kontakt. Der Berg an Software ist schon schwierig zu verwalten, aber Siemens setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf!
> 
> Wenn die Herren tatsächlich mal eine Verbesserung in V18 schaffen wollen, wäre eine Abwärtskompatibilität eine Wohltat. Die Ankündigung von Windows 11 und damit einhergehen das Support-Ende von Windows 10 in 2025 macht mir dahin gehend jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen


Glaub mir, nichts ist schlimmer als Rockwell... Die haben vielleicht ein SW-Chaos.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Fisch1993 schrieb:


> Warum für jede TIA Version eine eigene VM? Habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Wir haben eine Win 7 VM auf der die TIA Versionen parallel installiert sind. Ohne Probleme.


Weil man nie alle installieren kann, zumindest nicht so wie es von Siemens von den Betriebssystemen her freigegeben ist.



> Wir haben eine Win 7 VM


TIA V17 ist z.B. nicht für Win7 freigegeben


Und 10.5, 11 und 12 sicherlich nicht für Win10. Bei 13 kommt es auf das Service Pack an, aber dort auch nicht für alle
W10 Versionen...


----------



## Fisch1993

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Weil man nie alle installieren kann, zumindest nicht so wie es von Siemens von den Betriebssystemen her freigegeben ist.
> 
> 
> TIA V17 ist z.B. nicht für Win7 freigegeben
> Anhang anzeigen 55099
> 
> Und 10.5, 11 und 12 sicherlich nicht für Win10. Bei 13 kommt es auf das Service Pack an, aber dort auch nicht für alle
> W10 Versionen...


Danke für den Hinweis. V17 haben wir noch nicht eingeführt. Dann können wir uns auf etwas vorbereiten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Fisch1993 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. V17 haben wir noch nicht eingeführt. Dann können wir uns auf etwas vorbereiten.


Na viel Spaß,

TIA V16 ist zwar für W10 zugelassen, allerdings nicht für die neuesten Varianten:
Daher, VM Ware...


----------



## Ralle

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na viel Spaß,
> 
> TIA V16 ist zwar für W10 zugelassen, allerdings nicht für die neuesten Varianten:
> Daher, VM Ware...
> Anhang anzeigen 55103


Das stellt sich für mich auch die Frage, wo man eine "alte" VAriante herbekommt, wenn man keine mehr zur Verfügung hat!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Ralle schrieb:


> Das stellt sich für mich auch die Frage, wo man eine "alte" VAriante herbekommt, wenn man keine mehr zur Verfügung hat!


Wir haben die auf DVD. Letztendlich muss man halt selber vorsorgen. Ist ja auch nichts neues. Ich habe auch noch Tools die nur unter 95 oder XP laufen. Dementsprechend habe ich noch passende Datenträger...

EBay ist hier auch eine gute Quelle für alte Software. Dort findet man noch von OVP Dos6.22 bis WinNT.......

Aber mein Fazit:
Wer später gerüstet sein möchte muss jetzt was tun ( Datenträger erstellen )


----------



## Ralle

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir haben die auf DVD. Letztendlich muss man halt selber vorsorgen. Ist ja auch nichts neues. Ich habe auch noch Tools die nur unter 95 oder XP laufen. Dementsprechend habe ich noch passende Datenträger...
> 
> EBay ist hier auch eine gute Quelle für alte Software. Dort findet man noch von OVP Dos6.22 bis WinNT.......
> 
> Aber mein Fazit:
> Wer später gerüstet sein möchte muss jetzt was tun ( Datenträger erstellen )


Das Problem bei älteren Win10-Versionen ist ja immer, zu verhindern, das sie dann automatisch ein Update hinlegen. Bei den letzen 2??? Versionen hat M$ das ja wohl nicht mehr zwangsmäßig drin.


----------



## Wincctia

Hallo Beisammen,

wir verwenden die Ltsb Version von Windows 10 Problem daran ist halt diese zu bekomme… was ich von einen Externen Programmierer von uns schon mal gehört hab es gibt einen reg key der den Windows to Go mode vorgaukelt angeblich werden dann noch Sicherheitsupdates geladen aber keine Funktionsupdates. 


Gruß tia


----------



## Gleichstromer

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Beisammen,
> 
> wir verwenden die Ltsb Version von Windows 10 Problem daran ist halt diese zu bekomme… was ich von einen Externen Programmierer von uns schon mal gehört hab es gibt einen reg key der den Windows to Go mode vorgaukelt angeblich werden dann noch Sicherheitsupdates geladen aber keine Funktionsupdates.
> 
> 
> Gruß tia



Das gibt´s auch noch für Win 7: https://www.deskmodder.de/blog/tag/esu-bypass-v11/

Funktioniert auch problemlos, ein bisserl querlesen muss man aber schon vorher .... hab ich gehört


----------



## ducati

Ralle schrieb:


> Das stellt sich für mich auch die Frage, wo man eine "alte" VAriante herbekommt, wenn man keine mehr zur Verfügung hat!


die Installationsmedien gibts hier noch zum download auch in alten Versionen:





__





						Microsoft Windows and Office ISO Download Tool
					

This new tool allows an easy and comfortable way to download genuine Microsoft Windows 7, 8.1 and 10, as well as Office 2007, 2010, 2013 and 2016 disk images (ISO) directly from Microsoft's servers.




					www.heidoc.net
				




Aber die Online-Aktivierung muss halt noch funktionieren...

Also am besten jetzt noch die notwendigen Betriebssystem-VMs erstellen und wegsichern


----------



## BiBi

Wie handhabt Ihr das mit den WIN Lizenzen in der VM? Es wird ja mittlerweile für jede WIN Version eine Lizenz benötigt.


----------



## ducati

BiBi schrieb:


> Wie handhabt Ihr das mit den WIN Lizenzen in der VM? Es wird ja mittlerweile für jede WIN Version eine Lizenz benötigt.


gibts ja für 5 €...


----------

